# Im jealous of the Malibu



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Only thing better with the malibu is the engines(2.5L ecotec and 2.0T ecotec). MPG wise I would not trade my cruze average for the 26mpg most average with the malibu(2.5L). 

Looks its really a personal thing, I prefer the cruze size and looks hands down to the 2013 or 2014 malibu.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was between the regal and cruze, and the mpg guys were getting in the forums on here and Buick sold me on the cruze.


----------



## gmenpg (Oct 22, 2013)

right now im getting 17.9 mpg on my cruze. 

One of the main reasons i was looking at smaller cars, and im getting worse mpg then my 2006 dodge stratus


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Only 18 MPG on a Cruze? Either you have an anvil for a right foot or there is something wrong with your car. As for your other point, I was quite fond of the looks of the new Malibu as well, but there were a few reasons I picked the Cruze instead:

* Price. Maybe a bit of a moot point since the price difference between the Cruze I bought and the Malibu I considered was only a few thousand and I intend to keep the car 5+ years, but what can I say, I'm cheap.
* At least to me, the Cruze back seat is actually slightly roomier. The leg room sucks on both (this is to be expected, I am 6'4" and can barely fit in the back seat of a full-size car), but on the Malibu my head was touching the headliner.
* No spare tire on the Malibu. Even a donut spare is better than the can of Fix a Flat, which is useless if the hole in your tire is particularly large. I am not OK with having to call a tow truck over a flat tire.
* At least as of 2013, the base model Malibu stereo did not have the USB audio in, and I don't want to pay for the MyLink touchscreen just to get that.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I see girls and old people in Cruzes all the time and it doesn't bother or make me dislike having the Cruze. Personally I think the Cruze has strong lines and looks muscular in some angles. I would only get a Malibu for the engines but I can't stand the new grill on the Malibu's, doesn't look proportionate. Plus you can't beat the MPG from the Cruze in a Malibu.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

gmenpg said:


> right now im getting 17.9 mpg on my cruze.
> 
> One of the main reasons i was looking at smaller cars, and im getting worse mpg then my 2006 dodge stratus


�¿what are you at the drag strip?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I really, really hate the back end of the new Malibu. It looks like it's trying to be something it's not...and it fails at the most important part of a midsize sedan, rear seat room. But the 2.0T is an awesome engine. It's also priced way over what it should be...knock $2000 off and it might be a little more competitive with the Camcords of the class.

Sorry, but between the two, I'd take the Fusion, hands down.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The Fusion is beast but the Malibu grew on me. The fusion went a little to conservative on the design so it will look boring in time. I would rather have my Cruze than the malibu because I wanted a lower payment with good mpg and a turbo to be honest.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, never sure about my wife or what criteria she goes on. While we have the money, she took one look at the Malibu and said I don't like that car, but she loves the Cruze.

Ha, we have a lot of men on this board that drive Cruze's, even us rough and tough old vets. Have a 90 pound woman neighbor that flies around in a Ford Expedition.

They feel they need a huge vehicle to make up for their weaknesses, and they actually did a study on this and verified it. Or needing to buy a Corvette to attract women. Ha, never wanted those, really don't like the kind of women they attract.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I just got too many cuts, bruises, and bloody hands working on Fords. But show me any Ford made 1948 and prior, I would be first in line. And you think GM needs special tools!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

gmenpg said:


> right now im getting 17.9 mpg on my cruze.


Whoa, something is wrong with your car. Even in the absolute worst conditions, my 2011 2LT auto never got lower than 24 mpg city, and the 2011 model was the worst year for mileage.

As far as the Malibu, it really only offers a few things I can't get on the Cruze that I would want (larger backseat, smoother ride??, adjustable lumbar support), and none of those to me are worth the added cost or loss in mileage. In fact, I actually like having a smaller car in general.


----------



## celesin (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, even I got 29mpg have driven close to 15000. I drive in stop+go traffic and through NJ all the time.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Every time I see a Malibu I want to trade my BMW that's how much I like it /endstatement

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I love seeing old people and girls driving Cruze's. I blow by with my straight pipe and turbo and I know they're thinking, "Why doesn't mine look or sound like that one?!"


----------



## DaDankMan (Mar 18, 2014)

I was a fan of the Malibu until I took my cruze in and they gave me a 2014 malibu lt for a loaner. Seemed kind of cheap inside IMO. I was excitied to get my cruze back to say the least


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

why would you care who drives what car?

grow up


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sanjay Collins said:


> I love seeing old people and girls driving Cruze's. I blow by with my straight pipe and turbo and I know they're thinking, "Why doesn't mine look or sound like that one?!"
> 
> View attachment 66338


That's what you want to think, but most probably don't even notice.

That said, I completely understand. I can't help but give a little blow off if I'm next to a cute girl in a Cruze. That said, it has yet to prove to be more than a waste of gas.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gmenpg (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, it has to be where I live. I live in the city. Pittsburgh in "mt washington" and its like all hills. Its the only way I can explain why im only getting 17.9

I dont have the eco edition. Mine is a 2011


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh, Mount Washington... Every time I end up in that part of town I always find myself having to reverse up a one-way dead end street that has cars parked on both sides. I guess maybe you could do that badly on gas mileage if all you did was going up and down hills there and not a lot of highway miles.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess I must be the only person who dislikes the front end of the Malibu. However I really like the updated back end with the square lights! (the old one with the flat lights was atrocious) 

Even with better looking cars out there I still find myself breaking neck in the parking lot to look back at my cruze. It's a good looking car, stop for a bit and appreciate it


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I guess I must be the only person who dislikes the front end of the Malibu. However I really like the updated back end with the square lights! (the old one with the flat lights was atrocious)


The front of the 14 is definitely better. The 13 was ugly.

I hate the back of them both. Blech.



> Even with better looking cars out there I still find myself breaking neck in the parking lot to look back at my cruze. It's a good looking car, stop for a bit and appreciate it :wink:


Me too! The Cruze is a sexy beast...especially when it's actually clean.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is a comparison between the Cruze and Malibu, see the author is making issues about parking, when in fact, practically insignificant.

2014 Chevrolet Cruze vs. 2014 Chevrolet Malibu: Compare reviews, safety ratings, fuel economy, etc.

How about comparing the Varano with the Malibu like in:

2014 Buick Verano vs. 2014 Chevrolet Malibu: Compare reviews, safety ratings, fuel economy, etc.

Its like GM is competing with itself in these three cars.

Major difference is HP, but would like to borrow a term Rolls Royce used, the HP of the Cruze is sufficient. Actually in regards to our constantly decreasing speed limits, and very poor infrastructure and way overcrowding of our highways. Would call the HP of the Cruze more than sufficient. 

What is this country could use, is another president like Ike.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

gmenpg said:


> Now everytime I see someone in a cruze, its a girl or a old person.


That is EXACTLY the same reason I am now looking at buying a Corolla! :dazed052:


----------



## gmenpg (Oct 22, 2013)

see im not the only one =)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

gmenpg said:


> I bought my cruze in August.
> Now everytime I see someone in a cruze, its a girl or a old person.


I guess I'm not sure why it would matter what sex, race, religion you see driving other cruze on the road. Its not a competition or comparison and you don't need to compensate for anything. 

Sounds like you have already made up your mind though, good luck on taking a loss on your cruze to get pretty much the same car with the malibu.


----------



## gmenpg (Oct 22, 2013)

Where did I say im going to trade in my car for a malibu? I just said they were out of reach, and when I found out I could have gotten one for almost the same price, it mad me resent my cruze a lil more.

And, I mean I know what you mean by "what does it matter" 

But I have yet seen someone my age/male in my car. Everytime a cruze goes by, it just happens to be a 80 year old lady or a 18 year old chick. So its hard not to feel like im driving a grandma or a chick car. Coming on this forum and seeing a lot of males did help though 

It also didnt help when my one friend who is a girl said, "oh my god, that care is just sooo cuteeeee"

I was like, please never say that ever again. A guy never wants to hear his car is "CUTE" lol


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

gmenpg said:


> But I have yet seen someone my age/male in my car. Everytime a cruze goes by, it just happens to be a 80 year old lady or a 18 year old chick. So its hard not to feel like im driving a grandma or a chick car. Coming on this forum and seeing a lot of males did help though
> 
> It also didnt help when my one friend who is a girl said, "oh my god, that care is just sooo cuteeeee"
> 
> I was like, please never say that ever again. A guy never wants to hear his car is "CUTE" lol


You missed my point, there is no such thing as a chicks car. That is all just your perception, I'm sure a ton of users on here could post some pictures of some more macho looking cruzes to help change that. Sounds like you need to make some mods to your car. 

Just think every 18+ year old girl you see driving a cruze you have an automatic ice breaker if you want to chat. Like...

"wow that's one hot cruze you got there!" 

Pants drop to floor.... 

Ok maybe not that quick but you get my drift.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I was like, please never say that ever again. A guy never wants to hear his car is "CUTE" lol


Eh, I take no offense to that.

Hey, at least you didn't buy a Camry. Or a minivan 0_0.

Old people/chicks drive Camaros and Mustangs too (mostly V6).


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Old people/chicks drive Camaros and Mustangs too (mostly V6).



The other day I seen a 75-80 year old man crawling up out of his camaro, he then proceeded to pull a walker out of the back seat! 

Camaro... the new Buick.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Camaro... the new Buick.


And Buick has actually made a car I would buy (the Regal). Friggen nice car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> And Buick has actually made a car I would buy (the Regal). Friggen nice car.



I'm not old but have always loved buicks. From the 1973 buick apollo I once drove to the early 90's lesabre. Always wanted to get a Buick reatta, would love then to make a new 2 seat buick like that!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I'm not old but have always loved buicks. From the 1973 buick apollo I once drove to the early 90's lesabre. Always wanted to get a Buick reatta, would love then to make a new 2 seat buick like that!


My first car was a grey on grey 1987 Century. I hated it - it was a giant boat with a great engine (3800). And a living room couch inside.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> My first car was a grey on grey 1987 Century. I hated it - it was a giant boat with a great engine (3800). And a living room couch inside.


Be glad, My first car was a 1987 chevy nova(toyota corolla). Bought a 1987 Chevy celebrity as a replacement a few months later after a wreck. I would have loved the 3800 over that 2.5L iron duke in my celebrity! I have also owned an 86 and 91 lesbre with 3800's.


----------



## gmenpg (Oct 22, 2013)

You guys say there is no "chick car" or "old people car" 

But I bet you in the advertising and all that, they target a certain audience and the companies build cars for "young adults" or for "soccer moms" ect

Yes, there is no car that is only for 1 person, but to say some cars arent targeted for a certain audience I think is being naive.

The way I see the new chevy lineup 

Chevy Sonic- Chicks/old people
Chevy cruze- Younger audience or a "jazzy" car for a old person.
Chevy Malibu- 30-50 male
Chevy Impala- MEN ( they built it really "manly" ) it just looks tough 

I bet if you looked up the stats, majority of sales would look something like that ^^


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure they target the sonic to young people, but certainly not just chicks. GM was more surprised at all the old people buying sonics, since they were marketed to young people. BTW I see more dudes driving sonics than I do cruze in my area. 

The point I was trying to make is its all your perception of things. If your stop looking at it the way you are and try to find the most manly parts of your cruze and focus on those. Sure in your area you see more ladys in the cruze, but what does that really mean? Where you live the lady's are smarter than the guys. 

I could afford a malibu, camaro or impalla but choose the cruze because I want better MPG, handling and to me the cruze is much better looking car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> My first car was a grey on grey 1987 Century. I hated it - it was a giant boat with a great engine (3800). And a living room couch inside.


This was my first Buick, straight eight, overhead valve engine. Or one exactly like this, same black color. 16K on the odometer, price was 50 bucks.

View attachment 66570


This was in 1955 and this is what you could get for 50 bucks, neighbor had it since new and was in perfect condition, not a single scratch on it. It did not have a radio or a heater, could do without the heater, but for a 16 year with WLS playing all this new rock n' roll music, that was hard for a kid not to have. In case you were wondering, only 120 VAC radios were available and that five tube AC-DC radio sold for just about the same price as this car. Well 40 bucks was the cheapest.

In case you are wondering why even today they call the trunk a trunk, just look at the rear end of this car. Now, this car had a trunk. Was removable for packing.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is the engine for that 1933 Buick for reliability items they thought about.

View attachment 66578


First off, all cars back then were equipped with that glass bowl, if you had water in your gas, you could see it, had a petcock drain underneath so you could drain that water out. This fed into the fuel pump after it, no dropping the tank. A diaphragm kit for this car to make it like new again was a green dollar. 

Above the fuel pump is the oil filter canister, these kids at GM today make it seem like a new idea, and also used a paper only filter. Well admittedly, this car did not have an under engine shield, but the exhaust manifold was on the other side of the engine. Engineers used to think about stuff like this.

Generator is gear driven, and this is why they call the fan belt a fan belt, this was the only thing this belt drove, the fan. Rear of the generator drove the distributor and the water pump. This was a very reliable setup. You could drive this thing at 70 mph, when we could drive at 70 mph legally even without the fan belt. Do not try this in your Cruze!!

Probably why some of us guys that were planted on this earth before you were, say, don't don't make em like they use to.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

LOL most people that own my cars are usually homosexual & old or both. I am neither. Who cares if you see girls driving a cruze? Mine does... except when I am


----------



## DaDankMan (Mar 18, 2014)

"oh my god, that care is just sooo cuteeeee"

I was like, please never say that ever again. A guy never wants to hear his car is "CUTE"

I hear this about my car all the time as well. So I know what you mean lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

DaDankMan said:


> "oh my god, that care is just sooo cuteeeee"
> 
> I was like, please never say that ever again. A guy never wants to hear his car is "CUTE"
> 
> I hear this about my car all the time as well. So I know what you mean lol


If coming from a female around my age, I wouldn't mind one bit. The fact she would even bring up Penelope is remarkable, let alone compliment her.

"Livin' with my bitches, #Live"


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Sure they target the sonic to young people, but certainly not just chicks. GM was more surprised at all the old people buying sonics, since they were marketed to young people. BTW I see more dudes driving sonics than I do cruze in my area.


I mean no offense to anyone by saying this, but I personally hate the sonic. not an attractive car. same with hatchbacks, I never saw what people loved about them, its like a squished car lol


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, the Bu is nicer than the Cruze hands down, I have owned both and provide interiors for both. Not accounting for personal preference:

Malibu has better materials used on the interior, the seat frame is better and is actually common with the Impala, they use the same components, the difference is the Impala offers Vent on its high end seats.

Malibu uses better vinyl and leather on its interior. 
Seat mechanics (8 way power) is better on the Malibu.
2014/13 Malibu offers 4 way lumbar support, the 2015 will offer only 2 way though. Honestly, this one of those thing (based on our comfort analysis) that people do not realize what a difference it makes until they have a car with it.
Foam is better on the Malibu seats than the cruze.
Heated seats are better, due to the pattern used in the seat and the area it covers.
The dash appearance is Definitely better on the Impala, The manual shifter is better on the Cruze, but the air vent placement is better on the Malibu, it is the only one that doesn't freeze your hands when the AC is on. The center armrest with the phone holders makes the Malibu the most functional of the 3 as well. The wood is fugly, mine is Carbon Fiber wrapped.
The back seat has more room and is more comfortable. My 6'2 bro is finally comfortable in the back.
More trunk room.

Then there is the Engine:

a direct-injection twin-cam, four-valve-per-cylinder engine with continuously variable valve timing; twin-scroll turbocharger with air-to-air intercooler; forged-steel crankshaft with modular balance shaft system; and a two-stage variable-displacement oil pump with jet-spray piston cooling.

I think that snipit says it all for the engine. 259HP, 295 Tq. Turbo isn't integrated into the intake.

*Fuel econ is better on the Cruze, the Cruze is 400lbs lighter for similar cars. *No getting around this.

Night Headlights on the Malibu are projectors and can be upgraded to HID for $100 with minimal wiring, since the only difference in the LTZ with standard HID is the ballast/bulb. The battery housing even comes with a area design to accommodate the ballasts.

Those are a few items. Don't get me wrong, I love the Cruze, but the 14 Malibu is nicer and better constructed. The 2016 interior is pretty sweet too and will have seat vent and more trim accents.


----------

